# Venison beer brats



## archeryrob (Jul 31, 2018)

I have been working on refining recipes I can find for my home processing. I don;t like deer as steak and crock pot venison gets old fast.

I had found this recipe on here that Oddegan posted and knew I needed to try it. I liked it and didn’t change it at all. I had only one 1.7# pack of ground deer left, so I upped the percentage of pork butt to get to 5 pounds. What you see below went into the freezer for an hour. Then it went through the grinder on the coarse plate.








The coarse grind with the deer meat after an hour in the freezer again. Then back into the grinder on the fine 1/8″ plate.







Here it is coming out on the fine plate ready to be mixed with spices.







Below is both portions separated out and mixed with the different spices for each batch. Then dropped into 1 gallon Ziploc to rest for the night.







Then they were stuff and froze on trays for  1 1/2 hours to be solid enough and not fight me on vacuum sealing. I have had fresh sausage start squeezing partially out of the casings some.







I haven't at them yet, but other gobbled up the fry test before I could get any and said it was great.


----------



## forktender (Jul 31, 2018)

I bet those are going to awesome, great job.


----------



## kawboy (Jul 31, 2018)

Those look great. I've got a bunch of venison burger yet. I copied the recipe, I may have to try them.


----------

